# Want new ideas for Home Screens?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Check this article out.

http://android.appstorm.net/roundups/customization-roundups/apps-and-resources-to-customize-your-android-homescreen/

Also here is a website where people post there homescreen layouts and people vote on them. Most people will tell you everything you need to know to make the layout. 
http://mycolorscreen.com/popular/?os=android

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some awesome screens there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

